# Back brace for riding - lumbar issues



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Does anyone ride with lower back pain? Has anyone tried riding with a back brace? Is it safe? Does it limit the rider movement and balance? Does it help?

I have had some rather serious issues with all of my joints in spring but that has cleared up on its own (doctors just told me “Yes, you have joint pain” In Latin). Since I have autoimmune issues on both sides of my family I guess it’s one of those but that usually takes years to diagnose :/

Anyhow, my other joints are all mostly fine now but my lower back is a problem. And as you can guess - riding isn’t exactly easy on that part of the body… so I am currently doing physiotherapy (ugh) and they mentioned that I could maybe try a brace. Hence the question.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I've ridden in a flexible brace but use of the brace was for temporary support as pt built core strength back. I'd also worn a rigid brace that I did ride in prior to reaching the point a flexible brace was able to be used. I'll add that I spent a significant amount of time in a combination rigid/flex brace that covered neck, shoulder girdle, back and hips. It was complicated and couldn't be ridden in. It beat the body cast and braces I had as a child.

I'd say find an adjustable flexible brace that targets low back and look at some of the pilates and yoga videos. You can discuss use of those to supplement your pt.


----------



## Elessar (Dec 28, 2011)

I also have some lower back pain that I've been dealing with for almost a year. Coincidentally, this is the same period of time that I became lazy and stopped doing my "beginners 20 minute yoga workout." This simple routine saved me from plantars fasciitis as well as back pain so I've begun doing it again daily. I highly recommend it for everyone, but you might consult your PT specialist first. This is a free YouTube video that I found to be invaluable.

I also added some Planking to my workout, so my routine now takes about 25 minutes, and the planking helps to strengthen my back and core. Good luck.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

QtrBel said:


> I've ridden in a flexible brace but use of the brace was for temporary support as pt built core strength back. I'd also worn a rigid brace that I did ride in prior to reaching the point a flexible brace was able to be used. I'll add that I spent a significant amount of time in a combination rigid/flex brace that covered neck, shoulder girdle, back and hips. It was complicated and couldn't be ridden in. It beat the body cast and braces I had as a child.
> 
> I'd say find an adjustable flexible brace that targets low back and look at some of the pilates and yoga videos. You can discuss use of those to supplement your pt.


I am sorry you went through all of that. I guess me expecting no back pain at 47 is a bit overly optimistic - if you got through all of that I am holding out hope that I’ll be able to ride again.

I will ask about Pilates and yoga definitely. I have previously looked into yoga but the studios where I live are heavily into the spiritual side of things as well (no disrespect, I am just not that much into such things). Videos sound like great idea, thanks.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

The right combination of continued excercise (combinations which can change over time) goes a long way to keeping you fit and in the saddle and out. A good diet (as in cleaner and less inflammatory) and supplements also help.

With yoga if you understand the basics and pay attention to form no reason a good video couldn't work.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Horsef said:


> Does anyone ride with lower back pain? Has anyone tried riding with a back brace? Is it safe? Does it limit the rider movement and balance? Does it help?
> 
> I have had some rather serious issues with all of my joints in spring but that has cleared up on its own (doctors just told me “Yes, you have joint pain” In Latin). Since I have autoimmune issues on both sides of my family I guess it’s one of those but that usually takes years to diagnose :/
> 
> Anyhow, my other joints are all mostly fine now but my lower back is a problem. And as you can guess - riding isn’t exactly easy on that part of the body… so I am currently doing physiotherapy (ugh) and they mentioned that I could maybe try a brace. Hence the question.


I would echo the comments of other to do as much exercise and stretching as you are able. That really seems to help tremendously. I've dealt with back pain off and on, and I have now come to realize that my back pain was secondary to a bad hip, which I just had replaced a little over 8 weeks ago. But I had kind of figured out through trial and error which stretches seemed to help my back the most. Most of my pain came from everything being "tight" from my bad hip. I couldn't actually exercise anymore (haven't for over a year) and I could even do yoga moves (not that I was that big into it anyway, just did a little) because it would exacerbate my hip so bad. [And I'm only 36 ..... certainly way too soon for a joint to be worn out]

I myself have had success with chiropractic care. But I will say you have to go to the right one.  Before I found the lady I use now, I really didn't get much relief and/or left worse than what I came in with. I don't know how she is different than others I have tried in the past but it works. I would sometimes go in there not being able to bend over at all, and I would instantly have full range of motion walking out.

I don't have any personal experience with braces. I've always seen this one from Professionals Choice designed for riding but I haven't a clue how much it helps a person. 

Obviously, the more collected and smooth your horse can travel, the easier it is going to be on your back. If your horse is traveling heavy on the front end and hollow, that's going to be more back-jarring.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I do Chair Yoga (for old folks who have problems getting up and down) because of back and knee issues. I also do some beginner Tai Chi, it builds strength and balance. It helps with both. I find that riding actually helps with the back pain, mainly the sacro-iliac issues, because it stretches me downward. When I am done riding, before I dismount I lean over the saddle and hang upside down and let gravity stretch my back out and then as I'm getting off the horse, I hang on to the saddle and sloooooowly slide down letting gravity stretch out the lower back. I also take NSAIDs before I ride to keep inflammation down.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a 2011? diagnosis of Grade II Spondylolisthesis. I have been wearing this back brace since my diagnosis. I wear it all the time these days.

They tend to run small. I buy an XL and I’m a med/lg depending where I buy. The velcro adjustments make it easy to “downsize”.

I’ve gone thru 3-4 of these because I wear the snot out of them. Wash in cool water, hang to dry. I. The summer I put it on right out of the washer.

Buy black, the barn dirt never shows😎😎









FLA Orthopedics Original Cincher Back Support


Compression Health is your source for premium support stockings and compression wear. We service customers with varicose veins, maternity support garments, orthopedic support and help manage lymphedema. We carry top brands like Mediven, Jobst, Sigvaris, Juzo, CEP, Lohmann & Rauscher and others.




compressionhealth.com





I first learned about this brace in a horse magazine


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Can't help with bracee ideas. However, something that has been helping me deal with lower back pain - brought on when Mia exploded in January 2009 during a dismount and I was flung off like a booger - is a heating pad. Riding horses, jogging and lifting weights (or bodyweight exercises) all stress my back regularly. I've taken obscene amounts of Motrin over the last 13 years but the heating pad helps far more. I was taught RICE decades ago: Rest, Ice, Compression & Elevation. Turns out to be bad advice and the guy who first coined the term changed his mind in 2015.









The R.I.C.E Protocol is a MYTH: A Review and Recommendations


Authors: Domenic Scialoia & Adam J. Swartzendruber Corresponding Author:Domenic ScialoiaSaint Joseph’s College of Maine278 Whites Bridge Road Standish, ME 04084Email: [email protected]: 617-922-0309 Domenic Scialoia is a recent graduate of Saint Joseph’s College of Maine...




thesportjournal.org













Why R.I.C.E. is wrong - RunLab Austin


It's not advisable to run immediately following a major injury, but it's also not advisable to stop loading those structures all together, even if it causes pain




runlabaustin.com





Given where the pain strikes me most, I do sometimes wear a Concealed Carry waistband and tighten it down with my belt while riding. But my issues are in a specific area of my back about the size of my hand, so probably not the same as yours.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

bsms said:


> . However, something that has been helping me deal with lower back pain is a heating pad.


Me too. Heat always seemed to help "loosen" up the tight muscles for me, so I could move more freely.

My chiro always tells me to ice but that doesn't seem to help me.
Personally, I think ice is for more acute things that have obvious external swelling, like a sprained ankle for example.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Cold is for the first 48 hours after acute injury only. It reduces pain, swelling and inflammation. Stops or slips bleeding. At least that what our first aid classes keep harping on. The only reason to continue ice is if you still have swelling or swelling continues in which case you need to see a doctor and stop use of the affected muscles, tendons, ligaments in the area. 

Heat is what you go to after that first 48. It'll reduce stiffness, stop spasms and ease tightness. Encourages more blood flow too. Best is most. I wrap my Heat source in a damp towel covered by a thin dry one.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

QtrBel said:


> It reduces pain, swelling and inflammation....At least that what our first aid classes keep harping on. The only reason to continue ice is if you still have swelling or swelling continues in which case you need to see a doctor and stop use of the affected muscles, tendons, ligaments in the area.


From Dr. Gabe Mirkin, who invented the acronym RICE:

_"When germs get into your body, your immunity sends cells and proteins into the infected area to kill the germs. When muscles and other tissues are damaged, your immunity sends the same inflammatory cells to the damaged tissue to promote healing. The response to both infection and tissue damage is the same. Inflammatory cells rush to injured tissue to start the healing process (Journal of American Academy of Orthopedic Surgeons, Vol 7, No 5, 1999). The inflammatory cells called macrophages release a hormone called Insulin-like growth Factor (IGF-1) into the damaged tissues, which helps muscles and other injured parts to heal. However, applying ice to reduce swelling actually delays healing by preventing the body from releasing IGF-1....

Anything that reduces your immune response will also delay muscle healing. Thus, healing is delayed by:
• cortisone-type drugs,
• almost all pain-relieving medicines, such as non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs like ibuprofen (Pharmaceuticals, 2010;3(5)),
• immune suppressants that are often used to treat arthritis, cancer or psoriasis,
• applying cold packs or ice, and
• anything else that blocks the immune response to injury."_








Why Ice Delays Recovery | Dr. Gabe Mirkin on Health






www.drmirkin.com




And no, I'm not a doctor and not qualified to give medical advice. I will say accepting aches but stopping short of stabbing pain and allowing inflammation to take place seems to help me recover better. Like my horse, I seem to be injury prone so I go thru this a lot. Maybe acting my age would help but...nah, not happening. 🤠


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I have had lower back problems for many many years and at times have used a back brace to help when my back is bothering me. I don't find it interferes with my riding but can be a bit hot when working hard.
Also as others have said exercises are great and they really do strengthen your back and help you keep in shape I won't go into the ones I do but there are lots that you can look up.
When I feel my back seize up on me and if I can I will take a tylenol and sit quietly with the heating pad to see if it will help and it often does.
This summer on a horse show day, in the morning I just bend over and bang my back just seized up, I was riding in the afternoon and I did take the tylenol and sit with the heating pad for about an hour, I did not want to miss the show so I put on the back brace and away we went. I was in a fair bit if pain but had extra pills with me and we got through the day. I didn't do as good a job as I wanted but still didn't miss the show.
As I am a lot older now I find I have to be more careful about what I do to avoid these episodes.

The back brace does help and it isn't awkward to wear. You should just get one and try it out and see how it suits you. If it helps that's great.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Isn't it interesting how inflammation and insulin are connected?

But, pain is another factor in healing. If you are in a lot of pain, you will tighten up everywhere. Control of pain is also important, thus ice can be helpful at first.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Thank you all. I have spoken to the therapists and they recommended a locally available brace that is supposed to be good for sports so I’ll try that.

They said to hold off on yoga and Pilates for now but they have given me exercises to do so I am all set. They mentioned that I will need to swim after I finish the therapy so here comes another time sink - yeey :/ I love swimming but it’s almost as bad as riding time-wise - and I prefer riding. Ah well.

Chiropractors - I am deathly afraid of them. I will give them a skip for now. Where I am it is a completely unregulated industry and I really don’t want to risk it.

When and if  I get cleared for riding I will report back on how the brace is working out.

Thank you again, it has helped emotionally that there are people out there riding with similar issues.


----------

